# How Many Ski Days so far 2013/14



## Nick (Dec 13, 2013)

I'm at a lowly (1) :smash:


----------



## Savemeasammy (Dec 13, 2013)

4


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Riverskier (Dec 13, 2013)

9, tomorrow will be #10.


----------



## Cannonball (Dec 13, 2013)

eight


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 13, 2013)

5 - Sunday will be 6


----------



## Savemeasammy (Dec 13, 2013)

Killington tomorrow, hopefully pats Sunday am


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 13, 2013)

Savemeasammy said:


> Killington tomorrow, hopefully pats Sunday am
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I'll be at Pats on Sunday


----------



## Tin (Dec 13, 2013)

5 but 8 after this weekend.


----------



## mattchuck2 (Dec 13, 2013)

6? Wanted to go this week, but saving my vacation days for deeper base depths.


----------



## hammer (Dec 13, 2013)

The big goose egg...waited for an injury to heal, but I was able to do a short run without too much discomfort so I think I will be OK to head out in another week.  Making time next weekend is another matter. :roll:


----------



## steamboat1 (Dec 13, 2013)

5 so far, all in VT.. Hope to get 2-3 more this coming week. I'm blacked out for the holidays.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Dec 13, 2013)

Smellytele said:


> I'll be at Pats on Sunday



I plan to be there right at the start.  Perhaps I will see you there?  It's a bummer that the best stuff won't be open, but I will take what I can get.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 13, 2013)

Savemeasammy said:


> I plan to be there right at the start.  Perhaps I will see you there?  It's a bummer that the best stuff won't be open, but I will take what I can get.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



After the snow I hope and believe more will be open.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 13, 2013)

2 +2 more really snow this weekend.


----------



## dlague (Dec 13, 2013)

A couple of times so far but the exponential curve is about to hit!  Target 40 visits!


----------



## 4aprice (Dec 13, 2013)

Scotty said:


> 2 +2 more really snow this weekend.



You're on a roll today Scotty:lol:   I'm the same so I'll translate:  2 days in and 2 more this weekend with fresh snow.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## JDMRoma (Dec 13, 2013)

5 so far, sunday will be 6 and may blow off monday or one day during the week for Lucky #7
Saving my Vacation time for Steamboat ….but I have one float day I need to burn


----------



## Domeskier (Dec 13, 2013)

4aprice said:


> You're on a roll today Scotty:lol:   I'm the same so I'll translate:  2 days in and 2 more this weekend with fresh snow.
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ



I was thinking "2 days in with 2 more this weekend if it actually snows like they are predicting."


----------



## Bostonian (Dec 13, 2013)

3 and by sunday 4


----------



## Dickc (Dec 13, 2013)

12 so far, and will add two more this weekend.


----------



## Edd (Dec 13, 2013)

6. Hoping for 8 by Tuesday but it's not certain. After that I'm out until the holidays are over. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Dec 13, 2013)

12 so far. Starting tomorrow I can ski 7 days a week though.
 last year, I only miss 22 days out of the entire mountain's operating season of 123 days.

Sent from my SGH-S959G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JimG. (Dec 13, 2013)

Hawkshot99 said:


> 12 so far. Starting tomorrow I can ski 7 days a week though.
> last year, I only miss 22 days out of the entire mountain's operating season of 123 days.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-S959G using Tapatalk 2



7 for me so far, tomorrow at Hunter day 8 and I get to ski with Scotty.

Matt, you once mentioned you were getting the Ramp Groundhog (100 underfoot) into stock; any chance I could demo one day?


----------



## skiNEwhere (Dec 13, 2013)

9 although 8 if I don't include keystone since I only took one run because my boots were hurting my feet so bad (Bought new alpine boots last season that need to be tweaked, been skiing tele every other outing thus far)

Want to ski Sunday, thinking Loveland since this will be my first time skiing on the weekend this season and they usually don't get too packed.


----------



## Rikka (Dec 13, 2013)

4.  


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Euler (Dec 13, 2013)

3 short days so far.  Hoping for a longer session this Sunday


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 13, 2013)

Domeskier said:


> I was thinking "2 days in with 2 more this weekend if it actually snows like they are predicting."



Sorry about today phone service has been spotty( got stop with porn I guess). I did one at K early November. That was a great first day. 2 last week at Catamont which was nice. Tomorrow Hunter for sure can't wait haven't been there in few years. Sunday Platty or Catamount depends on how much Platty gets from this storm.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Dec 13, 2013)

Smellytele said:


> I'll be at Pats on Sunday



FYI, I sent you a pm


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Domeskier (Dec 13, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Sorry about today phone service has been spotty( got stop with porn I guess).



:lol:


----------



## snoseek (Dec 13, 2013)

17, today was 10 in a row


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Dec 13, 2013)

JimG. said:


> 7 for me so far, tomorrow at Hunter day 8 and I get to ski with Scotty.
> 
> Matt, you once mentioned you were getting the Ramp Groundhog (100 underfoot) into stock; any chance I could demo one day?



 I do not stock the groundhog. Our Killington shop does though.

Sent from my SGH-S959G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bigbog (Dec 13, 2013)

Day #1 - today(Friday) @Sugarloaf.  It was a cold day...but constantly hearing the squeak of dry pp while getting the rust out of the joints...felt great. 
They've concentrated on the western end(King's Landing..etc) and center of mid-mountain trails(Sluice, GondolaLine(mid-lower, upper tomorrow), Hayburner) so far.  Was a fun day...


----------



## JimG. (Dec 13, 2013)

Hawkshot99 said:


> I do not stock the groundhog. Our Killington shop does though.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-S959G using Tapatalk 2



Good to know; I'll demo next time at K; does the K shop have the Peace Pipe too?


----------



## sugarbushskier (Dec 13, 2013)

2 so far, both in VT.  Starting off better than last year....>


----------



## Domeskier (Dec 13, 2013)

sugarbushskier said:


> 2 so far, both in VT.  Starting off better than last year....>



Sugarbush by any chance?


----------



## andrec10 (Dec 13, 2013)

5 Days so far. All at Hunter...


----------



## Cannonball (Dec 13, 2013)

snoseek said:


> 17, today was 10 in a row



Living the dream man!


----------



## Edd (Dec 13, 2013)

skiNEwhere said:


> 9 although 8 if I don't include keystone since I only took one run because my boots were hurting my feet so bad...



Counts in my book. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Savemeasammy (Dec 13, 2013)

Edd said:


> Counts in my book.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



No pictures on the scorecard!  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BenedictGomez (Dec 13, 2013)

1 come Sunday!


----------



## Bene288 (Dec 13, 2013)

BenedictGomez said:


> 1 come Sunday!



Just one at Stratton. Hopefully hitting Gore on Sunday.


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 14, 2013)

three


----------



## Terry (Dec 14, 2013)

4 Will be 6 after tomorrow. Looks like we are in for a decent pow day tomorrow!


----------



## sugarbushskier (Dec 14, 2013)

Domeskier said:


> Sugarbush by any chance?



Wow...you must be a mind reader...>. Actually, only one so far at SB (great day), but also took advantage of the $12 lift tix at Mt. Snow this week.  Hadn't been there in 20 years, but had a good time.


----------



## jack97 (Dec 14, 2013)

big fat zero due to work commitments......... I plan on getting 2-3 day this coming week after the storm, hopefully three if I can get my ski legs under me.


----------



## HD333 (Dec 14, 2013)

Today made 6, tomorrow will be 7. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xlr8r (Dec 14, 2013)

2, and tomorrow will be 3.  About my average pace which should lead to around 20 days by the end of the season


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Dec 14, 2013)

1 so far but that number will begin to spring up exponentially starting next weekend.


----------



## planb420 (Dec 14, 2013)

Sitting on 4 so far...Killington/Butternut/Ski Sundown (x2)


----------



## chuckstah (Dec 14, 2013)

Tomorrow at Stowe will be 10. Shooting for 60 days this season after stalling at 56 last year.


----------



## WWF-VT (Dec 16, 2013)

10 days all at Sugarbush


----------



## planb420 (Dec 16, 2013)

5
Will be 6 later today


----------



## C-Rex (Dec 16, 2013)

I'm up to 5, but I only count full days.  If it's a night session or just a few hours in the AM or afternoon that doesn't really count as a DAY, IMO.


----------



## dlague (Dec 16, 2013)

Up to 4 and Tuesday will be at Gunstock for #5.  If I ski from 5-10 at night I count it!

BTW Gunstock on Tuesdays 2 for 1.


----------



## octopus (Dec 16, 2013)

5 so far. bretton, k,k,k,evil, bretton. actually got a lift served day in october and a pow day already.


----------



## yeggous (Dec 16, 2013)

Sorry for the belated reply. I've been too busy skiing to keep up with the forums.

20 days so far this season. What do I win?

I've decided to use my signature to keep track...


----------



## snosharkrider (Dec 16, 2013)

3. Last Friday, Saturday and Sunday. Third day was a first chair session in the 12-16" reported at Okemo. Surprised I can walk today. But O what a start to the season.


----------



## C-Rex (Dec 16, 2013)

yeggous said:


> Sorry for the belated reply. I've been too busy skiing to keep up with the forums.
> 
> 20 days so far this season. What do I win?
> 
> I've decided to use my signature to keep track...



You lucky bastard...  Man, I wish I lived in VT or NH.


----------



## C-Rex (Dec 16, 2013)

dlague said:


> If I ski from 5-10 at night I count it!



That's fair.  I'd say a day is defined as 5+ hours.  Some people get in a few runs before or after work and call it a day.


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 16, 2013)

Six days as of today; 5 at Snowbird, 1 at Solitude

11/10: Solitude
11/23: Snowbird
12/6: Snowbird
12/7: Snowbird
12/14: Snowbird
12/15: Snowbird

And before anyone shoots me know that we need snow and the skiing is very much of the east coast groomed machine made variety...death cookies included.


----------



## St. Bear (Dec 16, 2013)

Boston Bulldog said:


> 1 so far but that number will begin to spring up exponentially starting next weekend.



1^2 = 1
1^3 = 1
1^4 = 1

I'm not so sure.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 16, 2013)

4 total. k , Catamont , this  weekend Great snow conditions at Bell and Platty hopefully I go to Mountainsnow this weekend for 5 and 6.


----------



## Domeskier (Dec 16, 2013)

St. Bear said:


> 1^2 = 1
> 1^3 = 1
> 1^4 = 1
> 
> I'm not so sure.



:smile:  Always appreciate a nice pedantic post!


----------



## C-Rex (Dec 16, 2013)

Scotty said:


> 4 total. k , Catamont , this weekend Great snow conditions at Bell and Platty hopefully I go to Mountainsnow this weekend for 5 and 6.



My friends are looking at me funny for calling it "Mountain Snow" now thanks to you.


----------



## dlague (Dec 16, 2013)

C-Rex said:


> That's fair.  I'd say a day is defined as 5+ hours.  Some people get in a few runs before or after work and call it a day.



I do not like to just go for a couple runs!  We go often on Tuesdays for $16 each at Gunstock.  You can crank out a boat load of cruiser runs, play in the parks and they even have some bumps to play around on.  I like to get my $'s worth so we make the most of it!  With the snow we just got - this Tuesday is a must!


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 16, 2013)

St. Bear said:


> 1^2 = 1
> 1^3 = 1
> 1^4 = 1
> 
> I'm not so sure.



You guys are great with the comic relief!  Love it!


----------



## jrmagic (Dec 16, 2013)

Still at zero. Should pop my cherry on 12/26 and hope to have at least 8 by 1/4.


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Dec 16, 2013)

St. Bear said:


> 1^2 = 1
> 1^3 = 1
> 1^4 = 1
> 
> I'm not so sure.



Sigh. I just can't win can I?


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 16, 2013)

jrmagic said:


> Still at zero. Should pop my cherry on 12/26 and hope to have at least 8 by 1/4.



Is Magic open yet?


----------



## Cannonball (Dec 16, 2013)

Today was 11.   Last season I got day #11 on Feb 16th.   I likey this season.


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 16, 2013)

Cannonball said:


> Today was 11. Last season I got day #11 on Feb 16th. I likey this season.




Nice. You're killing it. Where are you mainly going?


----------



## planb420 (Dec 16, 2013)

C-Rex said:


> That's fair. I'd say a day is defined as 5+ hours. Some people get in a few runs before or after work and call it a day.



Well when I say I went out "before work" (like_ I do everyday) _I'm there 5+....just to keep things straight since we are putting definitions on it n all.   LOL


----------



## Cannonball (Dec 16, 2013)

thetrailboss said:


> Nice. You're killing it. Where are you mainly going?



Thanks.  Well, of course Cannon.  Although I started the season with Bretton Woods and Loon.  It's just been really, really good!!


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 16, 2013)

Cannonball said:


> Thanks. Well, of course Cannon. Although I started the season with Bretton Woods and Loon. It's just been really, really good!!



Good variety there.  Get it when you can.


----------



## KD7000 (Dec 16, 2013)

I have 4 days in so far.  Which is fewer than I'd like, but pretty respectable for Nov/Dec.


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 16, 2013)

KD7000 said:


> I have 4 days in so far.  Which is fewer than I'd like, but pretty respectable for Nov/Dec.



Better than 0.


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 16, 2013)

thetrailboss said:


> Is Magic open yet?



Nope - This week although it may R@!n there


----------



## Savemeasammy (Dec 16, 2013)

So what happens when I go for an hour or 2 before or after work?  Do I get an "incomplete"?!  I live close to my home mountain and I take advantage of that fact!  I'm gonna ski when I can, even if I only have a little time...  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jrmagic (Dec 16, 2013)

thetrailboss said:


> Is Magic open yet?



Next weekend is the opening. They thought about doing it this past weekend but with the timing of the storm they decided to turn it into base.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Dec 17, 2013)

C-Rex said:


> That's fair.  I'd say a day is defined as 5+ hours.  Some people get in a few runs before or after work and call it a day.



I claimed 9 days, but with that definition I guess I have none  

I usually get 4 hours in before work, and on my days off have been busy with other stuff


----------



## Edd (Dec 17, 2013)

Savemeasammy said:


> So what happens when I go for an hour or 2 before or after work?  Do I get an "incomplete"?!  I live close to my home mountain and I take advantage of that fact!  I'm gonna ski when I can, even if I only have a little time...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Counts!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Vortex (Dec 17, 2013)

Sweet 16


----------



## C-Rex (Dec 17, 2013)

skiNEwhere said:


> I claimed 9 days, but with that definition I guess I have none
> 
> I usually get 4 hours in before work, and on my days off have been busy with other stuff



I can't believe you haven't been out skiing yet! You need to get out there, man! Conditions are amazing! 

Now that you put it that way, I guess my definition could use some tweaking.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 17, 2013)

C-Rex said:


> I can't believe you haven't been out skiing yet! You need to get out there, man! Conditions are amazing!
> 
> Now that you put it that way, I guess my definition could use some tweaking.


Hopefully they are great conditions were he lives gets to take turns up in real mountains and no rain in winter.


----------



## planb420 (Dec 17, 2013)

7 and climbing EVERYDAY!!!!
:-o


----------



## C-Rex (Dec 17, 2013)

planb420 said:


> 7 and climbing EVERYDAY!!!!
> :-o



I might be heading up to Sundown tomorrow after work.  If you see me say hi.  Just look for the jacket.


----------



## planb420 (Dec 17, 2013)

C-Rex said:


> I might be heading up to Sundown tomorrow after work. If you see me say hi. Just look for the jacket.


Cool I should be there for the night sessionsometime around 5


----------



## C-Rex (Dec 17, 2013)

planb420 said:


> Cool I should be there for the night sessionsometime around 5



Heading up now!


----------



## skiberg (Dec 17, 2013)

10


----------



## Domeskier (Dec 17, 2013)

planb420 said:


> Cool I should be there for the night sessionsometime around 5



Is that you in the video featured on the Sundown Facebook page today?


----------



## planb420 (Dec 17, 2013)

Domeskier said:


> Is that you in the video featured on the Sundown Facebook page today?




Yup!! I said "If your not here today your missing out!!!!"


----------



## Dickc (Dec 17, 2013)

Up to 14 so far.


----------



## C-Rex (Dec 18, 2013)

Awesome conditions for the night session at sundown! Day 6 on the books!


----------



## mriceyman (Dec 18, 2013)

2 days at k.. Great first weekend conditions.. Except for my toe bang and my alternator dying it was awesome


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 18, 2013)

9 days.  7 Alpine, 2 Nordic.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Dec 18, 2013)

Hit number 10 at winter park yesterday. Great bumps to be had in Mary Jane


----------



## 57stevey (Dec 18, 2013)

Zero. New enterprise software at work plus ear infection = aargh. Hoping for Friday.


----------



## pcampbell (Dec 18, 2013)

i feel very lucky!!!  About 15 or  20... if you count 1 run from skinning up or just a quick few runs before work. Which I do!!!

This is my pic of me skiing down Lower antelope at Mad River Glen  this morning


----------



## Euler (Dec 19, 2013)

Up to 6 days now.  Might be the most I've ever skied before January.  It's been a December to Remember!!


----------



## Kicker Snowsports (Dec 19, 2013)

2. Which is impressive this time of year living in the Mid-Atlantic. My home mountain of Whitetail has done an excellent job taking advantage of the weather!


----------



## planb420 (Dec 19, 2013)

9 Days with a streak of 7 in a row going!


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Dec 19, 2013)

Today was 18. If I skied up in VT for the day and am now going out for some night runs how does that count?

Sent from my SGH-S959G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 19, 2013)

Hawkshot99 said:


> Today was 18. If I skied up in VT for the day and am now going out for some night runs how does that count?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-S959G using Tapatalk 2


It counts all. Enjoy the snow before we know what will happen this weekend.


----------



## snoseek (Dec 19, 2013)

snoseek said:


> 17, today was 10 in a row


I haven't taken a day off yet since my last post so 23 now I guess. Many of these days are just 4 hour chunks and to me that counts...I mean there's no way im skiing 830-4 everyday right now, the skiing in Tahoe is not all that great yet. I'm starting a job tomorrow, but my shifts don't start til 2pm so that will leave my days free and clear if I choose to get out. I see a lot of 3 or four hours lap pre work sessions in my future.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Dec 19, 2013)

snoseek said:


> I haven't taken a day off yet since my last post so 23 now I guess. Many of these days are just 4 hour chunks and to me that counts...I mean there's no way im skiing 830-4 everyday right now, the skiing in Tahoe is not all that great yet. I'm starting a job tomorrow, but my shifts don't start til 2pm so that will leave my days free and clear if I choose to get out. I see a lot of 3 or four hours lap pre work sessions in my future.



That's exactly what I'm doing now. I work 2PM to 10PM so I get 2-3 hours in before work.

You suck too btw


----------



## C-Rex (Dec 19, 2013)

snoseek and skiNEwhere, I hate you both.

Another night session at Sundown last night puts me up to 7.  Can't really complain about that being it's only mid December and I'm an hour way from the closest hill.


----------



## SnowBro (Dec 19, 2013)

7. I'll be able to double that number by the end of the month. Taking my first big trip north after X-Mas.


----------



## Bene288 (Dec 20, 2013)

..3

Stratton (boring)
Gore (awesome)
Jiminy (pretty damn good)

I have some catching up to do.


----------



## 4aprice (Dec 20, 2013)

I'm at 4, was going to have 6 as of Sunday but 99% sure it won't happen.  I'm slightly in a quandary though.  Will have several opportunities to go over the holidays but not into the holiday crowds.  Thinking NYE/NY's will be the next time I ski.  Was tempted to go this morning but have too many other things I need to get done.  Once NY's is over it will be full on at least till Presidents weekend. 

BTW What constitutes a day on snow?  At the home bump I can get in almost 15 laps in 2 hours.  I sometimes go up and yo-yo for those 2 hours and get quite the work out (particularly when the bumps are good) and be home by noon.  To me that's a day on the snow regardless of the amount of time.  

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## SnowBro (Dec 20, 2013)

4aprice said:


> BTW What constitutes a day on snow?  At the home bump I can get in almost 15 laps in 2 hours.  I sometimes go up and yo-yo for those 2 hours and get quite the work out (particularly when the bumps are good) and be home by noon.  To me that's a day on the snow regardless of the amount of time.
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ



A day on snow is a day on snow even if you only get a few runs in. If I'm out there for an hour before work, I count it. Waiting for my local hill to adjust their hours to mornings so I can get out there during the weekdays I don't have off.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Dec 20, 2013)

I don't want to talk about it. But at least I'm going to Mexico for a week. Hopefully I'll be the comeback kid by April.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 20, 2013)

bdfreetuna said:


> I don't want to talk about it. But at least I'm going to Mexico for a week. Hopefully I'll be the comeback kid by April.



Have fun their, snow at Platty will be washed away this weekend. I going to North Vermont New years for a few days maybe I you get up their then.

I will be at 5 tomorrow.


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Dec 20, 2013)

2 now, 3 by tomorrow.


----------



## steamboat1 (Dec 20, 2013)

7 at K 1 at Sugarbush makes 8.


----------



## jrmagic (Dec 20, 2013)

steamboat1 said:


> 7 at K 1 at Sugarbush makes 8.



Must feel good to be back on skis.  Seems like the injury must have healed really well.


----------



## Zand (Dec 20, 2013)

10. Last year it took me till February 9th to get day #10 and on this day I would've been at 4.


----------



## dlague (Dec 21, 2013)

KD7000 said:


> I have 4 days in so far.  Which is fewer than I'd like, but pretty respectable for Nov/Dec.



I am at the same, sadly!  Plan was to ski Gunstock Tuesday night which fell through and Pico tomorrow and that is  not happening!  Made alternative plans for today and the fam is not on board!  Wanted to have ten days in by 1/1 but not looking good!  So far not liking the start!  Seems like every year starts with about 6-7 day prior to 1/1!  Need to break that trend!


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 21, 2013)

4 skipped today. Dose money spent on car repairs so I can go skiing in future count LOL.


----------



## steamboat1 (Dec 21, 2013)

steamboat1 said:


> 7 at K 1 at Sugarbush makes 8.





jrmagic said:


> Must feel good to be back on skis.  Seems like the injury must have healed really well.



It feels great to be back on skis. Ankle is all healed but the knee will never heal. Been wearing a brace & feel pretty strong but the knee still lets me know it's f'd up once in awhile.


----------



## arock (Dec 21, 2013)

Looking to get out skiing this week for the first time this year...any good recommendations for best spot right now in the East?


----------



## ALLSKIING (Dec 21, 2013)

Two...I can never get out much before xmas but about to pick up a bunch of days. 

sent from my S4


----------



## skinowworklater (Dec 21, 2013)

6, might have been 8, thanks Gemini.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Dec 22, 2013)

Hit Loveland today, my first official day by C-Rex standards


----------



## Bostonian (Dec 23, 2013)

So far up to 4... Hoping to get out on Christmas Day... But not sure where after the blowtorch this weekend


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 23, 2013)

Bostonian said:


> So far up to 4... Hoping to get out on Christmas Day... But not sure where after the blowtorch this weekend



The blowtorch is not the real issue. It is the refreeze that is going to suck.


----------



## hammer (Dec 23, 2013)

Still at zero.  Stress fracture needs more time to heal.  Will have some catching up to do...


----------



## drjeff (Dec 23, 2013)

Tallied days 9 and 10 this past weekend - managed 42 runs, 55,681 verts and 64.5 miles of terrain covered, and for the most part managed to stay pretty dry for the majority of my runs!  Not the best weather, but since you can't control the weather, just dress for what mother nature gives you and get after it! 

Now, for the sake of the ski industry, I hope that that was my last weekend of minimal length lift lines for 3+ months!


----------



## 4aprice (Dec 23, 2013)

Got my 5th Saturday.  Glad I did as it was actually a fantastic spring preview day with buttery snow and nice bumps.  I love skiing in a sweatshirt and light gloves and the legs for really the first time this year felt good.  Not in any rush to get back to the mountain this coming week so will sit back and wait for recovery.  3 out of my 1st 5 days were fantastic from mid winter conditions to spring conditions. 

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## xwhaler (Dec 23, 2013)

Only 2 so far.  Tomorrow at Waterville Will make 3

Sent from my VS980 4G using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## planb420 (Dec 24, 2013)

11


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 24, 2013)

thetrailboss said:


> Six days as of today; 5 at Snowbird, 1 at Solitude
> 
> 11/10: Solitude
> 11/23: Snowbird
> ...



Update:  we're starting to get some really good conditions.  Looks like 50" base is the magic number...

12/23/13:  Snowbird (Powder)
12/24/13:  Snowbird (Powder Day)


----------



## xlr8r (Dec 24, 2013)

Now up to 4, tomorrow  should be 5


----------



## Puck it (Dec 25, 2013)

6 and going this weekend when new brace comes.


----------



## Madroch (Dec 25, 2013)

5 - lost three weeks to injury though...


----------



## songfta (Dec 25, 2013)

5 thus far:

1 x Okemo
4 x Liberty Mountain, PA 

Granted, I live in DC and coach for the Liberty Mountain Race Team, so...

Going north tomorrow and/or Friday - Vermont beckons!


----------



## vermonter44 (Dec 25, 2013)

8 days 

2 Mount Snow
3 Sugar loaf
1 Hunter
1 Bromley
1 Stratton


----------



## dlague (Dec 26, 2013)

We are at 6 now which is two days shirt if our goal!  We can make that up in the new year.

2 Killington
1 Ragged
1 Gunstock
1 Sunday River
1 Waterville

Blackout dates are slowing us down!


----------



## Bostonian (Dec 26, 2013)

5 here!  So far so good... especially having a 2 year old and a wife who doesn't ski.


----------



## dlague (Dec 26, 2013)

Bostonian said:


> 5 here!  So far so good... especially having a 2 year old and a wife who doesn't ski.



that is pretty good!


----------



## Bobt2ski (Dec 26, 2013)

4 so far!!!!


----------



## xlr8r (Dec 26, 2013)

Now up to 6


----------



## drjeff (Dec 26, 2013)

11 at Mount Snow so far - should finish out the 2013 part of my '13-'14 ski season with 15 days, which would be exactly the same number I had in the 2012 part of the '12-'13 ski season 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 27, 2013)

thetrailboss said:


> Update:  we're starting to get some really good conditions.  Looks like 50" base is the magic number...



9 days so far:

_11/10: Solitude_
_11/23: Snowbird_
_12/6: Snowbird_
_12/7: Snowbird_
_12/14: Snowbird_
_12/15: Snowbird_
_12/23/13: Snowbird (Powder)
12/24/13: Snowbird (Powder Day)
_12/26/13: Sundance Resort, UT


----------



## Vortex (Dec 27, 2013)

20.  I had 3 days I could have gone, but bowed out.  Heading up for a week tonight.  Might make turns tonight if traffic is good.


----------



## Madroch (Dec 27, 2013)

6---- disappoionting


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 27, 2013)

Going to be at by New Years day 2014.
 At 5 now skipping today so by end of Wednesday should be 8


----------



## planb420 (Dec 27, 2013)

14...but I hip checked a rail today and it might hold here for a few days...DAMN SORE!!!


----------



## Dickc (Dec 29, 2013)

Up to 17.  Should get number 18 tomorrow.


----------



## Rikka (Dec 30, 2013)

7 as of today


----------



## JDMRoma (Dec 30, 2013)

Hit 11 last week, 7 days at BW and 4 Beautiful days in Steamboat !


----------



## 4aprice (Dec 30, 2013)

Got to 7 over the weekend.  Sunday was high speed yo-yoing but got in 20 runs before the liquid started to fall.  Tale of 2 different days as Sat featured hard pack, and crowds (skied till couldn't take it) and then Sun, soft snow, great bumps and empty. 

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## xwhaler (Dec 30, 2013)

#4 yesterday at Dartmouth Skiway and #5 today at Magic

Sent from my VS980 4G using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 30, 2013)

11
Need to diversify though in the next few weekends


----------



## Savemeasammy (Dec 30, 2013)

Smellytele said:


> 11
> Need to diversify though in the next few weekends



Likewise and likewise.  The beast x 2, mt snow, and a whole lotta pats.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Savemeasammy (Dec 30, 2013)

Savemeasammy said:


> Likewise and likewise.  The beast x 2, mt snow, and a whole lotta pats.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Oops.  Forgot about a day at Sugarbush.  I must be suffering from voucher-users remorse...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steamboat1 (Dec 30, 2013)

Still stuck at 8 because I'm blacked out over the holiday. That will change next week. Definitely going to add 3 days next week maybe 4. I'm not sure if my knee can handle 4 days in a row yet. I blew my ACL last year & didn't have surgery so I still have a blown ACL.


----------



## jrmagic (Dec 30, 2013)

I'm now at 4 thanks to 4 consecutive days. Today's new snow was a treat. If we get anything close to the predictions I will be at 10 on Sunday with a huge shit eating grin on my face.


----------



## planb420 (Dec 30, 2013)

16 and rising...
COME ON NATTY SNOW


----------



## Mpdsnowman (Dec 31, 2013)




----------



## snoseek (Dec 31, 2013)

Getting to around 30 now but the current weather is putting me back into MTB season, which is ok I guess, maybe a little confusing.


----------



## Cannonball (Jan 1, 2014)

15 as of today.  Taking the next 3 weeks off.  So I'll have my work cut out for me to catch up at the end of the month.


----------



## Bostonian (Jan 1, 2014)

7 here...


----------



## JDMRoma (Jan 1, 2014)

Number 12 today……may take the rest of the week off from work too !


----------



## planb420 (Jan 1, 2014)

Reporting day 17 from the lift at Sundown right now

Sent from my DROID4 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## andrec10 (Jan 1, 2014)

12 as of Yesterday. I am down by three. Need to catch up!


----------



## CoolMike (Jan 1, 2014)

4 days so far.  5th day will be Saturday and then I'm out of town on business for 8 days.  Hopefully when I return I can get another day in before yet another business trip.


----------



## Bobt2ski (Jan 1, 2014)

Up to 10 now and with snow coming the count goes on!!!!!!!


----------



## STREETSKIER (Jan 2, 2014)

snoseek said:


> Getting to around 30 now but the current weather is putting me back into MTB season, which is ok I guess, maybe a little confusing.


Thirty with no snow .you would do well in vt . hope it snows for you !! Usual eastern flip flop winter here !


----------



## hv2ski (Jan 2, 2014)

Nine so far. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 2, 2014)

Im NOW into this  lifetime stat : This season barring injury, will achieve  my 1000 th day of skiing in my life .:razz:..... 


At 70 i have been  at this a long long time. Still skiing a 5/6 hr day on the snow and  EACH day we can celebrate good health withFamily and friends is a blessing .  Here is a shot of me and the grandboyz and my son at our Annual Christmas ski week this yr .My son is on the right


----------



## C-Rex (Jan 2, 2014)

Warp Daddy said:


> Im NOW into this lifetime stat : This season barring injury, will achieve my 1000 th day of skiing in my life .:razz:.....
> 
> 
> At 70 i have been at this a long long time. Still skiing a 5/6 hr day on the snow and EACH day we can celebrate good health withFamily and friends is a blessing . Here is a shot of me and the grandboyz and my son at our Annual Christmas ski week this yr .My son is on the right View attachment 10073



Congratulations!! That is AWESOME!!! I hope I can follow your lead and continue to ride into my golden years.  You set a great example of how to live a life full of smiles and memories. Never stop!


----------



## JimG. (Jan 2, 2014)

18 as of today, 21 after Fri-Sat-Sun.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 2, 2014)

C-Rex said:


> Congratulations!! That is AWESOME!!! I hope I can follow your lead and continue to ride into my golden years.  You set a great example of how to live a life full of smiles and memories. Never stop!



Thanks Rex for your very kind words ,staying positive and fit are key!! -Attitude is everything 

 As a young kid i had this passion for winter sports which resulted from listening to my parents regale us with stories and photos of winter carnival events they participated in the late 1930's while they were in college. 

I,m certain that you will also enjoy this wonderful activity well into your golden yrs too, you have the RIGHT stuff ,just stay fit

happy trails

Warp


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jan 2, 2014)

Getting absolutely trashed at copper right now for number 14


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 7, 2014)

10 days so far:

_11/10: Solitude_
_11/23: Snowbird_
_12/6: Snowbird_
_12/7: Snowbird_
_12/14: Snowbird_
_12/15: Snowbird_
_12/23/13: Snowbird (Powder)
12/24/13: Snowbird (Powder Day)
_12/26/13: Sundance Resort, UT[/QUOTE]
1/5/14:  Snowbird.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jan 7, 2014)

I'm guessing you have a season pass for snowbird? 

Surprised I don't see any alta mixed in there


----------



## Vortex (Jan 8, 2014)

30 and working on it.


----------



## jimk (Jan 8, 2014)

Congrats Warp Daddy.

Days for me:


----------



## yeggous (Jan 8, 2014)

Now at 32 days. This weekend I am going to try for Stowe but get spoiled by rain for the second time this season.


----------



## rocojerry (Jan 8, 2014)

Nick said:


> I'm at a lowly (1) :smash:



diito, about to change that and hope to bring my first TR back from northern VT


----------



## planb420 (Jan 9, 2014)




----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 9, 2014)

17


----------



## mriceyman (Jan 12, 2014)

3 but should double that by this weeks end. Didnt go north over christmas so that cost me 4 days.. Have a pass for stratton so im hoping to hit at least 20 this year.


----------



## steamboat1 (Jan 12, 2014)

Up to 11 days.

8 @ K
2 @ Sugarbush
1 @ Stowe

I missed 2 days because of weather, yesterday being one of them. Not bad for a flatlander from Brooklyn.


----------



## jkaspik (Jan 12, 2014)

Just 3 - but have a few more planned soon!


----------



## Madroch (Jan 13, 2014)

13 - not great but not horrible.


----------



## planb420 (Jan 13, 2014)




----------



## dlague (Jan 13, 2014)

Broke into the double digits and I think I am about to hit a drought!  Grrrrrr!  19, 25-26 of January are out!  18th looks like a wash!  Only once this past weekend!  January is not looking good!  Feeling sad!


----------



## RED (Jan 14, 2014)

Sadly only 1.  Tried to ski Loon two weekends ago and got rained out...


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 1, 2014)

15 days so far:

_1.   11/10: Solitude_
_2.   11/23: Snowbird_
_3.   12/6: Snowbird_
_4.   12/7: Snowbird_
_5.   12/14: Snowbird_
_6.   12/15: Snowbird_
_7.   12/23/13: Snowbird (Powder)
8.   12/24/13: Snowbird (Powder Day)
9.   12/26/13: Sundance Resort, UT_
_10.  1/5/14: Snowbird.
11.  1/11/14:  *Sundance Resort*
__12.  1/19/14:  *Snowbird*
__13.  1/25/14:  *Deer Valley*
14.  1/31/14: *Brighton
*15.  2/1/14:  *Snowbird* (Powder Day)

_


----------



## Nick (Feb 1, 2014)

Still 1. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 1, 2014)

20


----------



## planb420 (Feb 2, 2014)

39 as of today


----------



## JDMRoma (Feb 2, 2014)

today should be 22…...


----------



## Cornhead (Feb 2, 2014)

Too many, and not enough, I've given up trying to count days, gotta be somewhere in the 30's by now. My healthiest addiction to date...so far, probably not the least expensive. 

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Madroch (Feb 2, 2014)

18


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Feb 2, 2014)

55 today. Now i just need to log onto this site from a computer to update my sig. I really log in never.

Sent from my SGH-S959G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## snowmonster (Feb 3, 2014)

A big fat goose egg for me.

But, given that there's no snow within at least 4 hours flying time from here, that's not so bad. Heck, people were going crazy and putting on Uggs boots when the temps dipped to the upper 50's.

I miss the northeast. Make turns for the monster, girls and boys!


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 3, 2014)

contemplating going for a job in NC but man I would miss skiing. I know they have a few ski area down there but nothing like up here in the NE.


----------



## Puck it (Feb 3, 2014)

Smellytele said:


> contemplating going for a job in NC but man I would miss skiing. I know they have a few ski area down there but nothing like up here in the NE.


Beech and Sugar Mtn. have the deepest base depths in the East right now.


----------



## Bostonian (Feb 3, 2014)

12 here.. Much better year than last in terms of getting out.


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 3, 2014)

Puck it said:


> Beech and Sugar Mtn. have the deepest base depths in the East right now.



right now is the important part of that sentence...


----------



## yeggous (Feb 3, 2014)

I'm up to 42 now. It looks like the weather will finally justify another 3-4 this week.


----------



## C-Rex (Feb 3, 2014)

I'm up to 17.  I have 2, maybe 3 more coming up this weekend. Then I have a week in Sugarloaf coming in March. I still have a pair of passes to Jay that I'm dying to use.  And I'm about to pull the trigger on a killer deal on a trip to Mt. Bachelor the first weekend in April.  Throw in a bunch random days in between and this is going to end up being a pretty solid season for me.  I think I have a good shot at beating my record of 35 days.


----------



## WWF-VT (Feb 3, 2014)

Twenty Five so far


----------



## ALLSKIING (Feb 3, 2014)

12 by Sunday


----------



## xwhaler (Feb 3, 2014)

9 now with my season getting better nearly every day...yesterday @ Cannon was my best day of the season so far. 3 day ski wknd coming up!


----------



## steamboat1 (Feb 3, 2014)

15 so far, 11 @ K, 2 @ Sugarbush, 1 @ Stowe & 1 @ Catamount. Laying low this week I think but I'll add a few more next week. Not bad for a flatlander.


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 3, 2014)

Zero, need to get out at least a few times this year.


----------



## planb420 (Feb 3, 2014)

40 today...great bit a snow to set it off too!


----------



## RootDKJ (Feb 3, 2014)

26


----------



## dlague (Feb 3, 2014)

Unlucky 13!  Need to get 14 out of the way!  Unfortunately, the original plan was to be at 18 by now!

I certainly wished that I had the time some of you have to be at numbers like 33, 25 and I think I even saw a 55 in the mix!


----------



## AdironRider (Feb 3, 2014)

Closing in on 70 days.


----------



## alessandromora (Feb 3, 2014)

I would guess anything between 0 and 1  but looking forward to shape up a little bit!


----------



## Edd (Feb 3, 2014)

12. Hoping for 15 after Thursday. Pathetic. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Kleetus (Feb 3, 2014)

As of this past weekend 10 days. Would love to ski more but don't have the $$$ to spend


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 3, 2014)

Kleetus said:


> As of this past weekend 10 days. Would love to ski more but don't have the $$$ to spend



We have some awesome deals for saving on season in the cheap ski thread. Also lifopia.com is away to save &$ off lift tickets.


----------



## dlague (Feb 3, 2014)

Kleetus said:


> As of this past weekend 10 days. Would love to ski more but don't have the $$$ to spend



As Scotty noted the deals help a lot!  Our per visit cost so far is $14 and we have skied Killington, Sunday River, Saddleback, Ragged, Gunstock, Pats Peak, Waterville etc.  so watch the deals!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## dlague (Feb 3, 2014)

Edd said:


> 12. Hoping for 15 after Thursday. Pathetic.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



Not too pathetic I am in the same ball park.  Yes the are others that are cranking but when limited to weekends not f'd up by rain - that's not that bad!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 3, 2014)

17 so far.  I would be over 20 if not for bagging some days due to rain or after rain conditions.  Great start for me though.  Most I've gone in a season since 2001 is 29, so I'm well on my way to eclipsing that number.  Just wish the quality matched the quantity of days I've made it out so far.  I've had some great ones, but most of the season has been just so, so skiing.


----------



## aaronbru (Feb 3, 2014)

I'm only at 5 days so far.   I usually only average 8 or so per year so I think I'm on my regular pace. Wish I lived a little more north.


----------



## steamboat1 (Feb 4, 2014)

Yes I've lost a couple of days due to weather myself even though I was already there. That's the way it goes.


----------



## Cannonball (Feb 4, 2014)

I hit 20 on Sunday.  Had hopes for more  by now but I missed 3 weeks in January and am going to miss 2 weeks in February.  Looking forward to piling it on starting mid-feb.


----------



## drjeff (Feb 4, 2014)

Sunday was my 29th so far.
Starting to think about the possibility of getting 60 days this year   A lot of that will depend on the combo of how deep into April Mount Snow goes + how early in April my kids soccer season starts :smash:

Sent from my DROID RAZR using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Vortex (Feb 4, 2014)

44


----------



## JimG. (Feb 4, 2014)

3 days at AZ summit this weekend makes 30.


----------



## RichT (Feb 4, 2014)

So Hunter has this app for the iPhone..................I'm at so far 298mi, 297,747.38 vert ft, 235runs, 39.9 mph and 21days. 
Does any other mtn have this??


----------



## dms63 (Feb 4, 2014)

22 days.


----------



## Wyatte74 (Feb 4, 2014)

1 :-(
and jonesing for more...1st time out since 12/2010 
I have 1 friend who skis and last friday was probably it for him :-/ sunnamabeetch!


----------



## yayowhitesack (Feb 5, 2014)

16  and hitting that pow storm at killington thursday


----------



## Dickc (Feb 6, 2014)

28 as of yesterday.


----------



## colinmccormack (Feb 6, 2014)

only 4 this year. going to have to kick it up in feb!


----------



## Madroch (Feb 8, 2014)

22- hoping for 23 tomorrow spouse tolerance permitting...


----------



## SnowBro (Feb 9, 2014)

16. I'm trying to maintain a pace of at least 1-2 days a week. I only got in 4 days in January, which I'm pretty disappointed about. I have to step it up the rest of this month and March. I'm hoping to be riding into April if conditions permit. I have yet to hit my local hill too. Keep telling myself I should head out for some runs before work but I always end up sleeping through the morning. Hitting the bar and drinking some nights doesn't help.


----------



## Bostonian (Feb 9, 2014)

13 here.  Already matched last season.  Shooting for 20


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Euler (Feb 10, 2014)

I'm up to 14 which is above average for me.  It's been a good season thus far in terms of skiing frequently, a mediocre to poor season in terms of snow conditions.  I'm hoping for >20 by the end of March


----------



## john1200c (Feb 10, 2014)

11 so far.


----------



## C-Rex (Feb 10, 2014)

I'm up to 19.  It could be 20 if you count the day I went to Magic and then did the night session after at Sundown as 2.  What do you guys think.  Does it count?


----------



## Bostonian (Feb 10, 2014)

C-Rex said:


> I'm up to 19.  It could be 20 if you count the day I went to Magic and then did the night session after at Sundown as 2.  What do you guys think.  Does it count?



19.5?


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 10, 2014)

Only 11 i lost a ski buddy this season to cancer and another one to double hip replacement and a third to knee replacement surgery .

 This season has been a transformational change . Our group is dwindling in size after 4 decades of skiing together ,life changes and we all adjust accordingly .


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Feb 10, 2014)

5 so far.  In past seasons I'd be around 20 or so at this point but since breaking my leg last season, and being out of work for 6 months while I recovered, I really haven't been as eager to ski.  I still love skiing but fear of getting seriously injured again is a mental hurdle that I haven't gotten over yet.  I used to ski a lot by my myself but now I've just gone with my kids and a friend of mine so far.


----------



## hammer (Feb 10, 2014)

Warp Daddy said:


> Only 11 i lost a ski buddy this season to cancer and another one to double hip replacement and a third to knee replacement surgery .
> 
> This season has been a transformational change . Our group is dwindling in size after 4 decades of skiing together ,life changes and we all adjust accordingly .


Sorry to hear that...

Usually don't get many days in anyway but had a late start this year, needed to wait on the stress fracture to heal well enough to tolerate a ski boot.  Do what I can...


----------



## Dickc (Feb 10, 2014)

Seem to be having a good year.  Already have 30.


----------



## planb420 (Feb 10, 2014)




----------



## Boston Bulldog (Feb 10, 2014)

12 so far. Cracking a rib while being an idiot took me out for most of January.


----------



## jrmagic (Feb 10, 2014)

13 so far which is less than usual for me. Hopefully I can get some good days in for the rest of the season.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Feb 11, 2014)

Smellytele said:


> contemplating going for a job in NC but man I would miss skiing. I know they have a few ski area down there but nothing like up here in the NE.



You'd have to focus on quality of skiing rather quantity...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dlague (Feb 11, 2014)

We hit 15 and after this weekend (3 more visits) we will be 1 ahead of last year at this time! We are targeting 40!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 11, 2014)

Around 14 need more.


----------



## steamboat1 (Feb 11, 2014)

Tomorrow will be 16. It is also the 1 year anniversary of me breaking my ankle & blowing my ACL.


----------



## aveski2000 (Feb 11, 2014)

Not enough!


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 19, 2014)

Update:  

18 days so far:

_1.   11/10: Solitude_
_2.   11/23: Snowbird_
_3.   12/6: Snowbird_
_4.   12/7: Snowbird_
_5.   12/14: Snowbird_
_6.   12/15: Snowbird_
_7.   12/23/13: Snowbird (Powder)
 8.   12/24/13: Snowbird (Powder Day)
 9.   12/26/13: Sundance Resort, UT_
_10.  1/5/14: Snowbird.
 11.  1/11/14:  Sundance Resort
__12.  1/19/14:  Snowbird
__13.  1/25/14:  Deer Valley
 14.  1/31/14: Brighton
15.  2/1/14:  Snowbird (Powder Day)
16. 2/5/14: Deer Valley
17. 2/15/14: Canyons, Utah
18. 2/16/14: Canyons, Utah
_


----------



## planb420 (Feb 20, 2014)

52....might still hit my average yet!


----------



## Nick (Feb 20, 2014)

1. 1 trip of five or six runs at Wachusett.  

I will get at least another few days in. So difficult this year with the two kiddos.


----------



## hammer (Feb 20, 2014)

aveski2000 said:


> Not enough!


Been my story for the last few years, not even reaching double digits.


----------



## JimG. (Feb 20, 2014)

34 going into this coming weekend. Might go for 60 this season.


----------



## ss20 (Feb 20, 2014)

14, probably gonna be 20.  Hit my goal of 20-25.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 20, 2014)

14 so far


----------



## xwhaler (Feb 20, 2014)

13 right now which considering I have a 13 month old at home is not too bad. My wife and I trade off our ski days like this wknd (me Saturday at Wildcat, her Sunday at BWoods)
She's at 6 days so far. 

Sent from my VS980 4G using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## lerops (Feb 20, 2014)

8. Achieved my goal of getting back to it and getting my daughter started. Now want to break personal record.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Feb 20, 2014)

Tonight made 69

Sent from my SGH-S959G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## snoseek (Feb 21, 2014)

Hawkshot99 said:


> Tonight made 69
> 
> Sent from my SGH-S959G using Tapatalk 2



Whoa, that's impressive, got me beat as im around 60 or so. Not sure if I'll break 100 this year or not, been riding my bike alot here with all the warm weather and lack of snow closeby in the Carson Valley.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Feb 22, 2014)

Hawkshot99 said:


> Tonight made 69



You should just stop there  jk

I'm at 23. I'll hit 30 for sure, want to try and hit 40 but I'll need to be going more than once a week to hit that.


----------



## Bostonian (Feb 22, 2014)

14 - so far one more than last year!   Shooting for 20


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 22, 2014)

Now 15. After today


----------



## ALLSKIING (Feb 22, 2014)

At 15 tomorrow....many more to go with march and april to come.


----------



## planb420 (Feb 22, 2014)

53


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 23, 2014)

22


----------



## steamboat1 (Feb 23, 2014)

18 so far

13 @ K
2 @ Sugarbush
1 @ Pico
1 @ Stowe
1 @ Catamount

Plan to add 3 during the week this week, drive home Thurs. to pick up my daughter then drive back up to VT. Fri. evening for 2 more days next weekend. At least that's the plan. We'll be participating in our club race Sat. at Middlebury Snow Bowl. Missed a couple of days due to weather in VT.


----------



## HD333 (Feb 23, 2014)

Actually counted the days today. 28. 3 more than the wife and 1 more than the kids. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cannonball (Feb 23, 2014)

25.  Should have got 26 today, but opted to break up the 4 inches of ice in my driveway instead.


----------



## jrmagic (Feb 24, 2014)

I'm up to 22 and hopefully will get to 30. Spring sports commitments will be an obstacle soon.


----------



## jimk (Feb 27, 2014)

Wish I could get into NFL lineman numbers like some of you:lol:


----------



## AdironRider (Feb 27, 2014)

83. My back hurts.


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Mar 8, 2014)

17. I'm currently 4-5 days short of where I want to be right now, but this season has treated me well regardless. 5 days at Steamboat in the coming weeks won't hurt!


----------



## JDMRoma (Mar 8, 2014)

Boston Bulldog said:


> 5 days at Steamboat in the coming weeks won't hurt!



No that won't suck……Enjoy !!


----------



## planb420 (Mar 8, 2014)

And I have Sun-Sat off so this should rise quickly


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 9, 2014)

18 , twenty by tuesday


----------



## xlr8r (Mar 9, 2014)

16 so far, on pace for about 20.  My trip to Amsterdam and London in April will cut the season short.


----------



## chuckstah (Mar 9, 2014)

Hit 33 today at Smuggs. Hope to be at 40  by next Sunday


----------



## xwhaler (Mar 9, 2014)

Also at Smuggs today.   Great day on an incredible mtn makes 18 for me.....19 tomorrow @ MRG


----------



## steamboat1 (Mar 9, 2014)

Up to 23 now.

16 @ K
2 @ Sugarbush
1 @ Stowe
1 @ Pico
1 @ Catamount
1 @ Middlebury
1 @ Bromley

Hope to be up to 28 by the end of this week.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Mar 9, 2014)

After a week in UT i am sitting at 80.

Sent from my SGH-S959G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 9, 2014)




----------



## JimG. (Mar 10, 2014)

Yesterday was day 40.


----------



## Vortex (Mar 10, 2014)

61 and probably 15 or 16 more easily.


----------



## dlague (Mar 10, 2014)

Well we are past the mid point of our goal of 40!  We are at 23 and our original plan had us at 28 by now so a little behind!  We ski every weekend day with an occasional mid week day.  Some of you must work in the industry, are retired or have a boat load of time off with numbers like 61, 75, 80 and higher!  At this point I will be lucky if we hit 40.  My high is 39 from last year!


----------



## kingslug (Mar 10, 2014)

22 so I'm on track...will be more than usual when I go to Chile...hopefully...


----------



## jrmagic (Mar 10, 2014)

I'm at 25 and am planning on skiing Friday through Sunday this weekend so with that I should definitely make it to 30 or better which will be OK. I wish I could get to 40+ but the second job really eats into that.


----------



## HD333 (Mar 11, 2014)

31, my sights are set on 40.


----------



## KD7000 (Mar 11, 2014)

I've gotten out less than I hoped, but when I tally it up, it's been ok:
1 at Pat's Peak
2 at Sugarloaf  
2 at Stowe
4 at Wachusett
Maybe 12- 1/2 days and/or night sessions at Wawa.  I've lost count.


----------



## boston_e (Mar 13, 2014)

11 so far.  If all goes to plan, I'll get to 16.


----------



## snoseek (Mar 13, 2014)

Somewhere around 80 I think


----------



## Edd (Mar 15, 2014)

25. Hoping to hit 40 but it'll be a squeaker. 


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------



## steamboat1 (Mar 15, 2014)

28 now.

20 @ Killington
2 @ Sugarbush
2 @ Pico
1 @ Stowe
1 @ Catamount
1 @ Middlebury
1 @ Bromley

1 more day at either Killington or Pico & my season pass price will be under $20 per day. It stands at $20.60 right now. The 2 days at Pico were both POW days (Valentines Day & 3/13).


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 15, 2014)

22 so far


----------



## skiNEwhere (Mar 15, 2014)

27. Hoping to hit 40 as well, it will be close


----------



## Cannonball (Mar 15, 2014)

32 today with a goal of 50. Gonna be close.


----------



## Euler (Mar 15, 2014)

Up to 19...25 is in my sights.  It's been a long time since I hit 25!


----------



## abc (Mar 15, 2014)

Once it got past 20, I stop counting. 

Knowing I have at least 10 more days ahead in Colorado, everyday I'm still skiing in the northeast is just gravy. 

In terms of days, this will be one of the large "number" of days I skied. But in terms of quality, it's not so clear. Some of the days were short, some of the days I was teaching rather than free skiing, some of the days condition weren't conducive but I ended up demo'ing anyway. So I rack up a lot of "days" but some of the "days" were frankly junk days.


----------



## Cannonball (Mar 15, 2014)

abc said:


> I rack up a lot of "days" but some of the "days" are frankly junk days.


That's too bad, but at least you're out there.  I'm pretty happy to say that any day I'm on the slopes is a good day for me.  I'd be pretty bummed out if I ever was just out because I had to be out there for 'junk' days


----------



## wakenbacon (Mar 15, 2014)

36. Aiming for 50, but with work picking back up, it will be tough. Pass price down to $22.50 a day. :beer:


----------



## abc (Mar 15, 2014)

Cannonball said:


> That's too bad, but at least you're out there.  I'm pretty happy to say that any day I'm on the slopes is a good day for me.  I'd be pretty bummed out if I ever was just out because I had to be out there for 'junk' days


Sometimes one was committed into something ahead of the time, and then condition really sucks for what one planned to do. I would call those "junk" days, for I would have prefered to stay home! 

(example, I showed up in line up for teaching on a holiday, but no one showed for 2 hrs because the line for rental was so slow... in the end, I had a much shorter teaching day than I had planned for. And my charge of students were grumpy due to the extreme delay! I'd probably stayed home had I known. But of course I didn't know before hand)


----------



## drjeff (Mar 16, 2014)

Day 46 today. 47 coming up tomorrow 

60 days with a little continued cold from mother nature for the next month or so is within reach.  As are 1,000,000 vertical feet and over 1,000 miles skied for the season


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 30, 2014)

thetrailboss said:


> Update:
> 
> 18 days so far:
> 
> ...



I've got to update this!

19.  2/23/14: Snowbird, Utah
20.  2/28/14: Snowbasin, Utah
21.  3/8/14:  Wolf Mountain, Utah
22.  3/16/14:  Alta, Utah
23.  3/29/14:  Snowbird, Utah

We've had a lot more snow lately, but I have not been able to get out because of life :roll:  More to come.


----------



## steamboat1 (Mar 31, 2014)

32

24 @ K
2 @ @ Sugarbush
2 @ Pico
1 @ Stowe
1 @ Catamount
1 @ Bromley
1 @ Middlebury

Pass price down to approx. $17.50

I have a chance of hitting 40 days, it's going to be close.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Mar 31, 2014)

29. If I keep up the once a week trend I have going now I'll hit 40 if a-basin stays open until mid June


----------



## snoseek (Mar 31, 2014)

I don't know my number but the pace has definitely picked up, in fact I've only not skied maybe 3 days out of the last 30. Mid season I was pretty sure I wouldn't get to 100 but the snow has steadily improved to the point where right now it's one of the better periods I've had in a really long time. I initially planned to leave here last Friday, go to the desert, ride and maybe do a few days in Utah/Colorado but that's all changed for now, I'd be stupid to drive away from Tahoe right now.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 31, 2014)

not 420.


----------



## WWF-VT (Mar 31, 2014)

44 days so far this season - 43 at Sugarbush and one day at Mad River Glen


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 31, 2014)

Two Dozen :dunce: So far


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Mar 31, 2014)

97. And I'm sitting in the parking lot at Hunter Mountain right now getting ready for 98.

Sent from my SGH-S959G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mikec142 (Mar 31, 2014)

Oh man...I'm proud of doubling last years total and making it to 14 days this season.

You guys are awesome!


----------



## St. Bear (Mar 31, 2014)

Last weekend were #'s 17 and 18.  I'll break 20 (barely) this season for the first time since my son was born.


----------



## STREETSKIER (Mar 31, 2014)

92 at Lincoln peak 1@mrg ,still lots of skiing ahead ,but I need to go somewhere else  !!for those who left Sunday skiing was unreal all over


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 31, 2014)

Stuck at 38 and it may end there...


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Mar 31, 2014)

I got 10 days this season and most likely done.  I'm fine with it because I was just happy to be able to ski this season after my serious injury last season.


----------



## AdironRider (Mar 31, 2014)

111. And 11" today to boot!


----------



## chuckstah (Mar 31, 2014)

I got to 43 days  this weekend at Killington. Should be 44 Wed at Loon. Still shooting for 60 but will need a few days in May.


----------



## steamboat1 (Mar 31, 2014)

ERJ-145CA said:


> I got 10 days this season and most likely done.  I'm fine with it because I was just happy to be able to ski this season after my serious injury last season.



Amen brother.


----------



## Rowsdower (Mar 31, 2014)

Managed nine trips this year. First time back in five years so I'll call it a success. Now I know how to plan out my trips and where to go. Already looking forward to next year


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 31, 2014)

There should be a, _"What do you do for a living"_ thread for the people who ski > 60 days.


----------



## 4aprice (Apr 1, 2014)

I frankly lose count.  I probably get somewhere in the 40 to 50 range.  Of course most of that is local in the Pocono's.(< 1 hr away)  I see my pass as more like a gym membership then lift ticket cost.  Pretty much ski every weekend between Thanksgiving (or just after) to April 15th with a couple of weekdays and in a normal year (not this one) 6-10 days out west.  I would say my split is about 30 (PA) 10 (NNE) 10 (west).

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Apr 1, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> There should be a, _"What do you do for a living"_ thread for the people who ski > 60 days.



I manage a on Mtn ski shop.  I ski most days after work, as the mtn is open to 10 7 days a week.  I have skied every single day I have had off since early Nov. with the exception to 1.  That day was my travel day to get out to Ut for skiing.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Apr 1, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> There should be a, _"What do you do for a living"_ thread for the people who ski > 60 days.



Professional ski bum?


----------



## snoseek (Apr 1, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> There should be a, _"What do you do for a living"_ thread for the people who ski > 60 days.



Dude, I just collect foodstamps, go on funemployment and search for whatever assistance I can find, works like a charm!

































April foolz bitches!
Chef, work my ass off for a private club in the summer, save save save, work as little as possible in the winter. This year I ran a "fine dining" pm line that was only open during weekends/peak times. I never went in before noon. I am quite poor but happy.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Apr 1, 2014)

ERJ-145CA said:


> I got 10 days this season and most likely done.  I'm fine with it because I was just happy to be able to ski this season after my serious injury last season.



kudos for what you did !!!

As anyone who has come back from a very serious or even life threatening recovery knows !Summoning  the COURAGE , drive and determination to get back up on them is no small accomplishment .

Celebrate your victory  flyin man , you richly deserve it !!


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Apr 1, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> Amen brother.





Warp Daddy said:


> kudos for what you did !!!
> 
> As anyone who has come back from a very serious or even life threatening recovery knows !Summoning  the COURAGE , drive and determination to get back up on them is no small accomplishment .
> 
> Celebrate your victory  flyin man , you richly deserve it !!


Thanks to you both.  The first time out was pretty nerve racking.  I started out on the magic carpet that day and after I saw I could handle that I was riding up the lift with my son and remember wondering if I'd be able to get off without falling (I was).  It took a couple more days to start to feel comfortable again and the last day I was skiing almost like I used to, albeit slower.  The main difference now is that the area right under my knee starts to ache after about 7 or 8 runs and I'm still kind of afraid to fall.


----------



## steamboat1 (Apr 1, 2014)

ERJ-145CA said:


> I'm still kind of afraid to fall.



You & me both. 32 days out this year & I haven't fallen yet. You can get hurt when you fall.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Apr 1, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> You & me both. *32 days out this year & I haven't fallen yet.* You can get hurt when you fall.



Seriously?


----------



## drjeff (Apr 1, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> You & me both. 32 days out this year & I haven't fallen yet. You can get hurt when you fall.



I'm with you on that! 53 days YTD, totally about 825k verts and just under 900 miles skied and no falls. And I don't exactly ski casual groomers at low speed all day ;-)

If you focus on proper technique for both the snow conditions and terrain you can both have a blast and push yourself and stay upright too! The fact that I've got some great skiing friends (ranging from some PSIA Level III instructors to a couple of former US Ski Team members and ex pro racers) who I regularly ski with sure does help me both get some pointers as to how to improve and also get some direct visualization (when I can keep up with especially the former US Ski Teamer's! ;-) ) of what I often should be doing! You can put these folks on crappy rental skis in dire need of tune and its still fun to watch them rip! 

Equipment is one thing, but at the end of the day its much more about the person on the equipment than the equipment itself!


----------



## St. Bear (Apr 1, 2014)

I fall all the time, maybe 3-4 times a day.  Maybe half of the time, they're safety falls.  The other half, it's usually poor technique.


----------



## Not Sure (Apr 1, 2014)

St. Bear said:


> I fall all the time, maybe 3-4 times a day.  Maybe half of the time, they're safety falls.  The other half, it's usually poor technique.


 I fall occasionally ,sit down, but happens when I push my speed in the bumps , but haven't had a binding release in 3yrs.( knock on wood )
Love them Marker Dukes!


----------



## dlague (Apr 1, 2014)

Warp Daddy said:


> kudos for what you did !!!
> 
> As anyone who has come back from a very serious or even life threatening recovery knows !Summoning  the COURAGE , drive and determination to get back up on them is no small accomplishment .
> 
> Celebrate your victory  flyin man , you richly deserve it !!



My wife broke her shoulder skiing after being cut off by a newbie skier and she came back stronger than ever.  I tore my ACL four  years ago and the first couple of days out were touch and go but we got back out on both occasions and skied 30+ days.  it was liberating.  We both get tentative at times.   However, we are at 29 days so far and wanted to end at 40 but it looks like 37ish will be the case for us!


----------



## steamboat1 (Apr 1, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> You & me both. 32 days out this year & I haven't fallen yet. You can get hurt when you fall.





BenedictGomez said:


> Seriously?


LOL. I hurt myself pretty good last year (busted ankle/blown ACL) on a simple run out.Lost 2/3's of the season. Both skies released immediately so I know the bindings work on my new ski's. I have no idea if the bindings worked on the ski's I had before these for 5 years, never released. Not saying I never fell in that time but just a few simple into the hill type falls. I know I've had quite a few seasons where I never fell at all. I do ski pretty much everything & I'm usually pretty sure of myself. I'm not into speed, never was. I consider myself more of a mountain goat. An old mountain goat at that. This year is my 53rd year on ski's


----------



## Vortex (Apr 2, 2014)

68, like to hit 80.


----------



## AdironRider (Apr 2, 2014)

I tend to believe the theory that if you aren't falling, you aren't getting any better.


----------



## steamboat1 (Apr 3, 2014)

AdironRider said:


> I tend to believe the theory that if you aren't falling, you aren't getting any better.



Who the f wants to get better?

Been there done that.

Going down hill now.


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 3, 2014)

20 o maybe. i was planning on more but life happens. great winter fun for me and skiing asnowbiarders meeting new ppl from here skiing the loaf and lots of natural snow this year so i glad with every day i got out.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Apr 3, 2014)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> *I fall occasionally ,sit down, but happens when I push my speed in the bumps*



Same here.  Usually they're balance checks or sit downs on steep moguls, but I'm counting these as "falls". Had a few goofy looking deep snow falls at Smuggs in the woods a few weeks ago too, again, very, very minor.  

Only bad fall I had this year was at Shawnee on a crowded intermediate groomer when a teenage girl cut immediately in front of me at a 90 degree'ish angle.  Nothing I could do.  Options were: A) "destroy her" or B) fly off the edge of the trail into nastiness, so I executed a controlled, directional crash landing.  This is why I tend to avoid crowded intermediate groomers like they cause Ebola.



steamboat1 said:


> *I hurt myself pretty good last year (busted ankle/blown ACL) on a simple run out*.Lost 2/3's of the season. *Both skies released immediately *so I know the bindings work on my new ski's.



How did that happen, were you going Tuna speed with nitrous boost?


----------



## Farleyman (Apr 3, 2014)

42 days all over New England.. Been a pretty good season! Shooting for 50 days 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Ski2LiveLive2Ski (Apr 3, 2014)

10 days sking solo or with adults. 
4 days on skis with kids teaching them to ski
3 more days taking kids for initial ski lessons, without actually skiing myself

All in Pennsylvania. Gotta be the first season in over 20 years that I've only skied in PA. May yet make it elsewhere the weekend of the 12th/13th.


----------



## 4aprice (Apr 4, 2014)

Ski2LiveLive2Ski said:


> 10 days sking solo or with adults.
> 4 days on skis with kids teaching them to ski
> 3 more days taking kids for initial ski lessons, without actually skiing myself
> 
> All in Pennsylvania. Gotta be the first season in over 20 years that I've only skied in PA. May yet make it elsewhere the weekend of the 12th/13th.



Well if you ever picked a season to be stuck in PA, this was it.  The skiing Dec through March was as good as it gets in the Pocono's.  

Good luck with the kids.  We pretty much raised ours at Camelback.  Daughter went the teaching route, son the racing route.  Lots of good people in the seasonal programs up there and a surprisingly family friendly place.  Served its purpose as a home mountain very well.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Ski2LiveLive2Ski (Apr 4, 2014)

4aprice said:


> Well if you ever picked a season to be stuck in PA, this was it.  The skiing Dec through March was as good as it gets in the Pocono's.
> 
> Good luck with the kids.  We pretty much raised ours at Camelback.  Daughter went the teaching route, son the racing route.  Lots of good people in the seasonal programs up there and a surprisingly family friendly place.  Served its purpose as a home mountain very well.
> 
> ...



Yep, it was basically the amount of snow they got here that kept me from venturing further afield. My kids had their first days out at Spring which is just outside Philly and has a great family night deal starting 3:45 on Sundays with the total cost being about $45 for a lift ticket, rentalm and lesson.

Then I took them to Shawnee two weeks ago, which was a big adventure from them as they went from skiing off the 125' vertical learning lift at Spring to skiing the whole 700' at Shawnee on blue trails as well as green. Can't believe they have come so far in 7 days out over three months.

Tomorrow we head out for their 8th and last day of the year at Big Boulder. $25 for lift and rental combined is this weekend's special deal there.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Apr 4, 2014)

20 days thought I would get more but late march and early april has been tough for me to get out. Probably get 3 more days in and call it.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Apr 4, 2014)

dlague said:


> My wife broke her shoulder skiing after being cut off by a newbie skier and she came back stronger than ever.  I tore my ACL four  years ago and the first couple of days out were touch and go but we got back out on both occasions and skied 30+ days.  it was liberating.  We both get tentative at times.   However, we are at 29 days so far and wanted to end at 40 but it looks like 37ish will be the case for us!




Five yrs ago i had open heart surgery with a triple bypass and skiing was my motivation to get thru the event and all it entailed in terms of rehab and recovery . YET even with my preferred penchant for OPTIMISM, it was daunting . I was 66 yrs old and had faced death on a personal level so i had to sublimate the fear and focus on what i loved to do ski . 

Fortunately he we are five years later and i just skied the second highest number of days in my skiing career so life is good . having said that  conquering one,s fear after any serious injury is and will continue to be daunting BUT it is normal . 

Look u guys know me , Life is not a dress rehersal , we go around one time , so celebrate what we CAN do . AND WE here SKI and all of us are COMMITTED ro this life style and all it entails and THAT makes us ageless and able to rage on with great gusto ,even given differing levels of ability ..    Just Keep on keeping on .


----------



## snoseek (Apr 4, 2014)

Warp Daddy said:


> Five yrs ago i had open heart surgery with a triple bypass and skiing was my motivation to get thru the event and all it entailed in terms of rehab and recovery . YET even with my preferred penchant for OPTIMISM, it was daunting . I was 66 yrs old and had faced death on a personal level so i had to sublimate the fear and focus on what i loved to do ski .
> 
> Fortunately he we are five years later and i just skied the second highest number of days in my skiing career so life is good . having said that  conquering one,s fear after any serious injury is and will continue to be daunting BUT it is normal .
> 
> Look u guys know me , Life is not a dress rehersal , we go around one time , so celebrate what we CAN do . AND WE here SKI and all of us are COMMITTED ro this life style and all it entails and THAT makes us ageless and able to rage on with great gusto ,even given differing levels of ability ..    Just Keep on keeping on .




I'm hoping as I age I'm sorta like you. Good oulook.



Update on my status: I think I might be just shy of 100 but that's basically it for me as I felt like spending a little extra time in the desert on my way across to MTB. Moab is really nice right now so I have no regrets. Man, I need to get back in shape! Sore as F$%%


----------



## skiNEwhere (Apr 4, 2014)

I'd find it hard to believe that you could ski 100+ days and not be in good shape lol


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Apr 4, 2014)

Today I tied my personal best of 101. 
2 or 4 more days at my local hill, and a few extra on top of that.

Sent from my SGH-S959G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## snoseek (Apr 4, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> I'd find it hard to believe that you could ski 100+ days and not be in good shape lol



Well, good enough I guess, but these climbs are all cardio....something I don't get too much of from skiing. It's all easier in the fall when ive been out all season


----------



## skiNEwhere (Apr 4, 2014)

I hit 30 yesterday. I never counted before, but I'm sure I've beaten my old record by at least 10


----------



## Smellytele (Apr 5, 2014)

Smellytele said:


> Stuck at 38 and it may end there...



Well have 2 more days planned hope they pan out. Cannon on Sunday 4/13 and then Killington on Good Friday 4/18.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Apr 5, 2014)

Smellytele said:


> Well have 2 more days planned hope they pan out. Cannon on Sunday 4/13 and then Killington on Good Friday 4/18.



Are you going to make turns with your fellow AZers at Cannon?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smellytele (Apr 5, 2014)

Savemeasammy said:


> Are you going to make turns with your fellow AZers at Cannon?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Who's going on 4/13?


----------



## Savemeasammy (Apr 5, 2014)

Smellytele said:


> Who's going on 4/13?



There's a thread going.  AZ corn harvest.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AdironRider (Apr 5, 2014)

JH closes tomorrow with a 12 foot base. Boo. On a brighter note will hopefully be at Gore on Sunday 4/13 and Cannon 4/14. With hiking and these couple days back East I should settle in around 125 days for the year.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Apr 5, 2014)

AdironRider said:


> JH closes tomorrow with a 12 foot base.



That's criminal


----------



## chuckstah (Apr 5, 2014)

45 yesterday at Sunday River.  Hopefully 46 tomorrow at Killington.  Still shooting for 60. Might need to do a May trip to A-basin!


----------



## Cornhead (Apr 5, 2014)

Warp Daddy said:


> Five yrs ago i had open heart surgery with a triple bypass and skiing was my motivation to get thru the event and all it entailed in terms of rehab and recovery . YET even with my preferred penchant for OPTIMISM, it was daunting . I was 66 yrs old and had faced death on a personal level so i had to sublimate the fear and focus on what i loved to do ski .
> 
> Fortunately he we are five years later and i just skied the second highest number of days in my skiing career so life is good . having said that  conquering one,s fear after any serious injury is and will continue to be daunting BUT it is normal .
> 
> Look u guys know me , Life is not a dress rehersal , we go around one time , so celebrate what we CAN do . AND WE here SKI and all of us are COMMITTED ro this life style and all it entails and THAT makes us ageless and able to rage on with great gusto ,even given differing levels of ability ..    Just Keep on keeping on .



Wow, what an inspirational story, kudos, and here's to many more years on the slopes.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Warp Daddy (Apr 5, 2014)

Thanks CH. , you too are an inspiration !  

LYour zeal. For this sport and your legendary road trips.in all kinds of weather ,chasing powder in blizzard conditions , covering huge chunks of real estate getting to distant ski venues and.the sheer gusto that you expend hurtling yourself thru woods , steeps and assorted other terrain is the stuff of greatness!!

Rock On my good man !!


----------



## xlr8r (Apr 5, 2014)

My season ended tonight at Wawa.  20 days total, no complaints, a great season.


----------



## Bostonian (Apr 6, 2014)

17 days so far... hoping to get to 20!


----------



## gostan (Apr 6, 2014)

Warp Daddy said:


> Five yrs ago i had open heart surgery with a triple bypass and skiing was my motivation to get thru the event and all it entailed in terms of rehab and recovery . YET even with my preferred penchant for OPTIMISM, it was daunting . I was 66 yrs old and had faced death on a personal level so i had to sublimate the fear and focus on what i loved to do ski .
> 
> Fortunately he we are five years later and i just skied the second highest number of days in my skiing career so life is good . having said that  conquering one,s fear after any serious injury is and will continue to be daunting BUT it is normal .
> 
> Look u guys know me , Life is not a dress rehersal , we go around one time , so celebrate what we CAN do . AND WE here SKI and all of us are COMMITTED ro this life style and all it entails and THAT makes us ageless and able to rage on with great gusto ,even given differing levels of ability ..    Just Keep on keeping on .


WD, you are an inspiration for sure.  Keep it up.  I turned 65 yesterday and my melanoma returned with a vengeance one year ago.  Let's just say that this past year was a real challenge and I never thought that I would get to ski at all this season.  But, somehow things got a little better over the past month and I have 4 days in at Sugarbush.  I may get one more weekend in, but I am looking forward to more days next season. Skiing is still the one thing that allows me to forget about all of the BS.


----------



## jimk (Apr 7, 2014)

Some inspirational stories and great attitudes here in AZ land!!  21 days for me and speaking of inspirational...



My ski season is done and that's a decent number for me.  Used to ski twice that or more back in the '70s and '80s and hope to ramp-up next year when I'm considering retiring.  Skied locally (within 2-3 hours of Wash DC) from Nov 30th to Apr 5th.  As far as I can remember in 47 consecutive seasons I never skied locally (mid-Atlantic) in Nov or Apr before, so that is a unique double header for me and testimony to how consistently cool and good our season's been down here for skiing on man-made snow. 

My son told me the other day he thinks he has 57 days.  He instructs at a local hill in south-central PA on weekends.  One thing he mentioned is that almost all his days are full days (if you count mostly standing around the beginner hill a full day).  His ski days often start before 8am and finish after 8pm.   Usually at the beginning and end of the day is when he gets some free skiing.  

We also took two excellent trips together this winter to CO and ME/NY.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Apr 8, 2014)

Skied Utah for the first time at snowbird, so 31


----------



## ss20 (Apr 8, 2014)

24, wanted more... but even if I had a hundred I'd still complain :grin:


----------



## steamboat1 (Apr 8, 2014)

Still stuck at 32

Was in VT. this past weekend, didn't ski, had a good time though.

Missed 2 or 3 other days due to weather while in ski country.

Not done yet.


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 9, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> Skied Utah for the first time at snowbird, so 31


 How did you enjoy the place.?  

Ii am at 28.5 i did some hlaf  days. i might get to 30 this weekend if my kungs dont kill me. If something happens i like my asheshes to be flown oon my hill of most enjoyment in Roxbury NY.


----------



## Smellytele (Apr 9, 2014)

ScottySkis said:


> How did you enjoy the place.?
> 
> Ii am at 28.5 i did some hlaf  days. i might get to 30 this weekend if my kungs dont kill me. If something happens i like my asheshes to be flown oon my hill of most enjoyment in Roxbury NY.



translated all but kungs. HHMMM? some help here please.


----------



## Puck it (Apr 9, 2014)

Smellytele said:


> translated all but kungs. HHMMM? some help here please.


Lungs.  He was sick.


----------



## Smellytele (Apr 9, 2014)

Puck it said:


> Lungs.  He was sick.



Ahh yes


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 9, 2014)

I'm at 22. By far not enough, but that's it for this season.


----------



## Madroch (Apr 9, 2014)

34-- not enough.  Hopin for 2 more-- 1 is more likely-- that perfect 70 degree day on superstar in May!!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Apr 9, 2014)

gostan said:


> WD, you are an inspiration for sure.  Keep it up.  I turned 65 yesterday and my melanoma returned with a vengeance one year ago.  Let's just say that this past year was a real challenge and I never thought that I would get to ski at all this season.  But, somehow things got a little better over the past month and I have 4 days in at Sugarbush.  I may get one more weekend in, but I am looking forward to more days next season. Skiing is still the one thing that allows me to forget about all of the BS.




Stan : Thats the spirit Brother !!! We just keep plugging along . Everyday is a BANQUET !! getting out there doing what you love and with whom you love is the special juice that keeps us motivated and engaged and refreshed spiritually . 

One great lesson i learned is that the ONLY thing i can control is my ATTITUDE about stuff . i am reminded of the story of Victor Frankel. Who when the Nazi,s had killed his wife , tortured him and stipped him naked in front of the entire prison contingent uttered that statement . They can do all this to me BUT they cannot choose how I choose to react . talk about courage and right thinking a very powerful message .

Stan all the best my good man , Rage On Bro !

Warp


----------



## chuckstah (Apr 9, 2014)

Day 47 today at Loon.  Fifth day in April. Spring is finally here. Hopefully day 48 Sunday for passholders BBQ at Sunday River.


----------



## steamboat1 (Apr 10, 2014)

ScottySkis said:


> How did you enjoy the place.?
> 
> Ii am at 28.5 i did some hlaf  days. i might get to 30 this weekend if my kungs dont kill me. If something happens i like my asheshes to be flown oon my hill of most enjoyment in Roxbury NY.





Smellytele said:


> translated all but kungs. HHMMM? some help here please.





Puck it said:


> Lungs.  He was sick.





Smellytele said:


> Ahh yes



It could be kungs too.

We'll never know.


----------



## Madroch (Apr 10, 2014)

Gostan... Inspiring stuff... Rock on.


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 10, 2014)

0, never made it out this year.


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 10, 2014)

o3jeff said:


> 0, never made it out this year.



I think you need to have your forum membership revoked.


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 11, 2014)

wa-loaf said:


> I think you need to have your forum membership revoked.



I mostly hung out in the hiking and misc forums!


----------



## C-Rex (Apr 11, 2014)

I'm up to 29 and hoping to get one more spring day at Mount Snow, and if I can make it work, a day a Tuckerman as well.

Anyone been up to Tucks yet?  How are the conditions?  When should I try to go?


----------



## Smellytele (Apr 11, 2014)

C-Rex said:


> I'm up to 29 and hoping to get one more spring day at Mount Snow, and if I can make it work, a day a Tuckerman as well.
> 
> Anyone been up to Tucks yet?  How are the conditions?  When should I try to go?



This forum can help you...

http://timefortuckerman.com/forums/index.php


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 14, 2014)

O30 including some half days . Not done yet. feet were okay.Spring was sweet this past weekend hopfully others here were out over the weekend.


----------



## drjeff (Apr 14, 2014)

Closing day at Mount Snow yesterday was #58 for me this season - just got clearance from my wife to head up to Killington next Saturday for #59 then that will REALLY get me thinking about bringing my boots with me when I do a quick out and back to pick up my daughter and one of her friends from ski camp at Mount Hood in mid July! 

I haven't had a 60 day season since the 80's and its so tantilizingly close that I think I might take a few measures that to anyone but some of us ravenous snow sliding fans on AZ would seem CRAZY!! :lol:


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Apr 14, 2014)

Hunters closing yesterday made 105. I will get 1 or 2 more

Sent from my SGH-S959G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## steamboat1 (Apr 15, 2014)

37

26 @ Killington
3 @ Sugarbush
3 @ Stowe
2 @ Pico
1 @ Bromley
1 @ Catamount
1 @ Middlebury


----------



## HD333 (Apr 15, 2014)

Stalled out at 38, was really hoping for 40 but my season is done.


----------



## Rambo (Apr 15, 2014)

37

33 - Greek Peak
2 - Powder Days at Snow Ridge
2 - Thurs. 4/10 and Sat. 4/12 Hunter Mountain


----------



## dlague (Apr 17, 2014)

Well at 32 and it is looking like 37 or 38 will be our final number based on current plans.  Our goal was 40 but we fell short in part due to family events, flu, rain and now kids sports!  I guess shit happens and you have to live your life - but why is it so hard to get to 40?  This begs a question that will now become a new thread.


----------



## pcampbell (Apr 17, 2014)

I still have no idea.  But I'm going on 4 months now.  so  if I had 3 days a week, it'd be about 48.

these are certainly not full days.  I count a skin up   and1 run down as a ski day.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Apr 17, 2014)

^you need to get in more night skiing at Pats 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWF-VT (Apr 17, 2014)

dlague said:


> How the heck does someone get to skiing over 50 days in  a single season?  Work nights?  Work at a Ski Area?  Student?  Retired?  There has to be a strategy to getting there?
> 
> To those over 50 days in - :beer:
> 
> How do you do it?!



I have skied 47 days so far this season and should end over 50 days.   I am a passholder at Sugarbush so I start skiing weekends when the mountain opens in November.  I ski two days most every weekend, take a few 3 day weekends and take additional days over the Christmas and February vacations with my family.  My family also skied on Thanksgiving, Christmas and New Years day as we celebrate our holidays in VT.   Being a passholder, I have also skied on a few marginal days when many other people would not spend money on a lift ticket.  I am fortunate that my entire family has a passion for skiing and it's what we do in the winter.


----------



## JimG. (Apr 17, 2014)

WWF-VT sounds like us...I have 49 days, mostly weekends and holidays.


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Apr 17, 2014)

25 is the final total

(Bolded means 1st time)
Sunapee
Ragged
Whaleback
Okemo
*Saddleback*
Cannon
Stowe 
Dartmouth Skiway
*Steamboat*


----------



## chuckstah (Apr 20, 2014)

I reached 49 days Wednesday at Loon. Tuesday and Wednesday at Killington should be days 50 and 51.   Stlll aiming for 60.   I am off May 2-11. I hope someone runs daily, or it may  be time for a trip to Abasin.


----------



## Smellytele (Apr 20, 2014)




----------



## drjeff (Apr 20, 2014)

I earned some turns this morning at Mount Snow via a hike to the top of Canyon quad and then one last run down Canyon.

 Today was my 60th day this season of clicking into the bindings and getting some turns 

I think I'm done. And If so I can't complain! 60 days, 15 separate ski areas, 1,017,568 vertical feet and 1109.7 miles covered


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 20, 2014)

_1.   11/10: Solitude_
_2.   11/23: Snowbird_
_3.   12/6: Snowbird_
_4.   12/7: Snowbird_
_5.   12/14: Snowbird_
_6.   12/15: Snowbird_
_7.   12/23/13: Snowbird (Powder)
 8.   12/24/13: Snowbird (Powder Day)
 9.   12/26/13: Sundance Resort, UT_
_10.  1/5/14: Snowbird.
 11.  1/11/14:  Sundance Resort
__12.  1/19/14:  Snowbird
__13.  1/25/14:  Deer Valley
 14.  1/31/14: Brighton
15.  2/1/14:  Snowbird (Powder Day)
16. 2/5/14: Deer Valley
17. 2/15/14: Canyons, Utah
18. 2/16/14: Canyons, Utah
19.  2/23/14: Snowbird, Utah
20.  2/28/14: Snowbasin, Utah
21.  3/8/14:  Wolf Mountain, Utah
22.  3/16/14:  Alta, Utah
23.  3/29/14:  Snowbird, Utah _
*24.  4/4/14:  Deer Valley, Utah
25.  4/12/14:  Deer Valley, Utah
26.  4/19/14:  Park City, Utah*

So for this season I have skied every ski area in Utah from Provo (Sundance) north to Ogden (Wolf Mountain).  Very good variety.  I only have four more to say that I have skied the ENTIRE state of Utah, but that won't be this season.


----------



## Madroch (Apr 21, 2014)

Hit 35 days Friday at Stowe-- marriage permitting will try for one more on superstar in May---


----------



## Skimaine (Apr 21, 2014)

45 days through Easter Sunday.  After a fantastic spring, that maybe it.


----------



## St. Bear (Apr 21, 2014)

Most likely calling it quits at 19 lift served days, but I'm going to call it an even 20 with my day in the NJ backcountry.

Killington
Plattekill*
Cannon (2)
Magic
Ragged (2)
Smuggs*
Jay (2)
Black (NH)
A-Basin*
Copper*
Vail*
Breckenridge*
Loveland*
MRG*
Burke
Stowe*

*first time


----------



## steamboat1 (Apr 21, 2014)

Inched my way up to 39.

28 @ Killington
3 @ Sugarbush
3 @ Stowe
2 @ Pico
1 @ Bromley
1 @ Catamount
1 @ Middlebury

Skipped about a 1/2 dozen days while in VT. Some because of weather (too cold or rain) & I didn't ski the weekend of the BMMC because my non-skiing wife was with me so we did other things. I'm not done yet, I'll get 40+ before it's over. Not bad for a flatlander from Brooklyn.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Apr 21, 2014)

I didn't even realize there was NJ backcountry (or think about it), but I guess where's there's mtn's there's BC

 Would like to see a video of that!


----------



## St. Bear (Apr 21, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> I didn't even realize there was NJ backcountry (or think about it), but I guess where's there's mtn's there's BC
> 
> Would like to see a video of that!



No video, but I did take some pics.
http://forums.alpinezone.com/showth...County-NJ-Backcountry?highlight=warren+county


----------



## skiNEwhere (Apr 21, 2014)

Nick, since the season is just about over, you should add a poll option to this thread


----------



## HowieT2 (Apr 21, 2014)

done at 45.  very satisfied.


----------



## Bostonian (Apr 21, 2014)

19 today...  Maybe try to get to 20... although very happy with 19


----------



## JDMRoma (Apr 21, 2014)

42 as of last Friday.....


----------



## MadMadWorld (Apr 21, 2014)

Sadly only 17. Having a toddler made weekend getaways really difficult but on a positive note I did ski at 11 different mountains and probably only spent 300 dollars on lift tickets all season. Hoping to get one more day at Killington and a weekend at Tuckerman.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Apr 21, 2014)

22 Probably done but possible 1 more.


----------



## dlague (Apr 23, 2014)

We are at 34!  After such a great weekend at Cannon and Jay Peak this past weekend I almost want it to end on that note.  However,  my wife wants to head to Killington on Saturday so we will march into May because she is also determined to ski Mother's Day.  My guess - we will end at 37.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## abc (Apr 23, 2014)

I can't believe in a few short years, I went from not counting the relatively few <10 days (because I didn't care), to a season so long that I have trouble keeping count!

Just the "blocks" of multi-day trips are over 40! (2 x 2 weeks in Colorado ==> 29 days! + the trips to northern VT: ~ 8-9 days) 

Add the 5 or 6 days of xc skiing, 8~10 days teaching, it's well over 50! (though to be honest, I don't feel like counting the teaching days, I really didn't get much 'real' skiing done in those)

And I seem to recall 1 or 2 single day trip going to the Cat's. 

Not to mention the season isn't entirely over yet. There's the possibility of a day or two here and there (K, Jay, Tux)

So the "official answer" is, I don't really know how many days... it's over 50, or maybe 60?


----------



## WWF-VT (Apr 25, 2014)

Today was day 50 for the season for me .  Nice spring conditions at Sugarbush - it might be the last "good" day for the season as there were around 20 trails open with 50-60 degree temperatures and sunshine.  The weather is not going to cooperate over the next few days and the open trail count will diminish.


----------



## steamboat1 (Apr 26, 2014)

42 today & that might be it. After missing most of last season due to injury I'll take it. Only fell once all season (yesterday).


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 28, 2014)

The update:
_
 1. 11/10: Solitude
 2. 11/23: Snowbird
 3. 12/6: Snowbird
 4. 12/7: Snowbird
 5. 12/14: Snowbird
 6. 12/15: Snowbird
 7. 12/23/13: Snowbird (Powder)
 8. 12/24/13: Snowbird (Powder Day)
 9. 12/26/13: Sundance Resort, UT
 10. 1/5/14: Snowbird.
 11. 1/11/14: Sundance Resort
 12. 1/19/14: Snowbird
 13. 1/25/14: Deer Valley
 14. 1/31/14: Brighton
 15. 2/1/14: Snowbird (Powder Day)
 16. 2/5/14: Deer Valley
 17. 2/15/14: Canyons, Utah
 18. 2/16/14: Canyons, Utah
 19. 2/23/14: Snowbird, Utah
 20. 2/28/14: Snowbasin, Utah
 21. 3/8/14: Wolf Mountain, Utah
 22. 3/16/14: Alta, Utah
 23. 3/29/14: Snowbird, Utah 
 24. 4/4/14: Deer Valley, Utah
 25. 4/12/14: Deer Valley, Utah
 26. 4/19/14: Park City, Utah
_

*27.  4/27/14:  Alta, Utah*


----------



## JimG. (Apr 28, 2014)

51 after K this past weekend. Got in some of the last lift served runs in the Canyon.

Might get a day or 2 more in May, or I might be done. Depends on weather.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Apr 29, 2014)

Nick, you should add a poll!


----------



## dlague (Apr 29, 2014)

We are stuck on 34 and though we planned on skiing this weekend - people have invited us to events that are getting in the way.  Adult birthdays are overrated - who cares if someone turns 40!  Seems to be more of a reason to have a party then it is about turning 40!  My point is the ski season is nearing its end - doesn't anyone get that?


----------



## skiNEwhere (Apr 29, 2014)

I get it


----------



## Dickc (May 2, 2014)

At 60 on the season.  Might get one or two more.


----------



## WWF-VT (May 4, 2014)

Today was day 52 for me and I am done for the season as it was the last lift served day at Sugarbush.


----------



## Edd (May 5, 2014)

I'm calling the season at 35 days. Aside from the year I blew my knee, that's the lowest in the last 8 years, maybe. 


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------



## Skimaine (May 5, 2014)

Tack on one more - 46 - and done.


----------



## chuckstah (May 5, 2014)

Day 55 yesterday at Kmart, and 56 today with a hike up little Pico. At only about 600 vertical I feel that it doesn't really count. It was snowing at the top!


----------



## steamboat1 (May 19, 2014)

43

32 @Killington
3 @ Sugarbush
3 @ Stowe
2 @ Pico
1 @ Bromley
1 @ Catamount
1 @ Middlebury

That's a wrap.

Not sure if it's the most days I ever skied in one season but it's close.


----------



## dlague (May 19, 2014)

Well we skied 36 days well below the 40 I wanted to get in.  However, this will change for next year!  For this year we had a great mountain distribution for a total of 19 ski areas visited with 5 first time visits.   Loved the variety!

* first time

Waterville (5)
Jay Peak (4)
Killington (3)
Ragged Mountain (3)
Gunstock (3)
Cannon (2) *
Saddleback Mountain (2)
Bretton Woods (2)
Bolton Valley (2)
Stowe (1) *
Sunday River (1)
Dartmouth Skiway (1) *
Suicide Six (1) *
Okemo (1)
Magic (1) *
Burke (1)
Smuggs (1)
Pats Peak (1)
Black Mountain, NH (1)


----------



## RootDKJ (May 19, 2014)

Ended 5/3 @ kton with 48


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jrmagic (May 19, 2014)

I wound up at 30 which is the lowest I can remember in a long time but it was a very busy year for me work wise plus I hurt my knee which curtailed the number a bit.


----------



## xwhaler (May 19, 2014)

Ended 4/13 at Cannon w/ 25. 
Like dlague, I enjoy the variety---15 different mtns with 2 new (Dartmouth Skiway/Black Mtn of ME)
Avg Cost/Visit=$21.79


----------



## bigbob (May 19, 2014)

64 for me


----------



## Terry (May 19, 2014)

69 days for me this season. Well below my average of 85 or so but had some awesome days.


----------



## chuckstah (May 19, 2014)

Hit 60 yesterday at Kmart. May get in a tux day on June 1st if the weather cooperates otherwise I am done.


----------



## Cannonball (May 19, 2014)

44.  But I really don't feel done.


----------



## MadMadWorld (May 20, 2014)

Viva la Chile!


----------



## dlague (May 20, 2014)

xwhaler said:


> Ended 4/13 at Cannon w/ 25.
> Like dlague, I enjoy the variety---15 different mtns with 2 new (Dartmouth Skiway/Black Mtn of ME)
> Avg Cost/Visit=$21.79



Damn you beat me with my average cost being $22.71, driven up primarily due to late season skiing where deals were far and few between.  Still got decent deals but it cost more than my average.  Take the last three visits out and my average was 21.91 - you still won!  So... You ended early - relatively speaking. 

On another note - hope to make it to Black Mountain of ME next year.


----------



## xwhaler (May 20, 2014)

dlague said:


> Damn you beat me with my average cost being $22.71, driven up primarily due to late season skiing where deals were far and few between.  Still got decent deals but it cost more than my average.  Take the last three visits out and my average was 21.91 - you still won!  So... You ended early - relatively speaking.
> 
> On another note - hope to make it to Black Mountain of ME next year.


This is my 3rd yr tracking cost/visit. Have gone $29.19 (24 days), $20.09 (16), $21.79 (25) with a 3 yr average of $24.10/visit.
BMOM is great---we caught it after a 12" snowfall and everything was wide open and fresh lines. They have some fun gladed terrain the locals are constantly expanding.
It will likely be an annual tradition for us to stop at BMOM on the Friday during AZ Summit wknd. $15 tickets sure helps that cost/visit average!


----------



## yeggous (May 20, 2014)

Grand total: 68 days
----
Attitash - 9
Bretton Woods - 10
Black (NH) - 1
Burke - 1
Cannon - 4
Cranmore - 6
Crotched - 9
Jay Peak - 5
Sunday River - 3
Wachusett - 2
Wildcat - 19
----

I am really disappointed with myself for not getting to 70. I could have done it if I have chased snow in May, skied the two days I skipped due to a hangover and rain, or just manned up in general.


----------



## steamboat1 (May 20, 2014)

If we are figuring cost per visit I'll break it down two ways. For the 9 days I skied at areas I had to buy a lift ticket my average cost was $33.35. This average was helped considerably by one day at Mt. Ellen (Sugarbush) only costing $6.50 for a ticket. Otherwise that average would be a little over $40. The most expensive ticket was one day at Stowe costing $46.

For the 34 days I skied at the area(s) I have a pass to my daily cost came out to $13.35.


----------



## AdironRider (May 21, 2014)

Went for a tour this morning and put the summer wax on the board thereafter. 

Wyoming had a decent April and May for real snow and I was able to tack on 15 more days than I was expecting to (I usually pass on hiking for spring conditions). 

Final tally: 141 days, a new personal best by 3 or 4 or so. 

I think I might go quality of quantity next year, a lot of these were marginal or just a couple runs just to say I did it.


----------



## skiNEwhere (May 23, 2014)

At A-Basin yesterday I talked to a guy on the lift with me, who was probably in his mid 50's, and he stated he was calling it for the season after that day, which was day 200 for him.

I was taken aback a little so I straight up asked him " are you yanking my chain" and he said he wasn't, he's gotten out almost everyday this season.

So assuming this is true.....WOW

The conditions at A-basin yesterday definitely fell into the category of "Any skiing is better than none at all"

It was kind of rainy, then "dippin dots" snow, then thunder and lightning which closed the mountain for half an hour. Pali was closed for the year on Tuesday, the upper and lower east wall were closed, along with Zuma bowl. Snow was very slow and slushy.


----------



## thetrailboss (May 27, 2014)

thetrailboss said:


> The update:
> _
> 1. 11/10: Solitude
> 2. 11/23: Snowbird
> ...



*28.  5/2/14:  Alta, Utah
29.  5/10/14:  Snowbird, Utah
30.  5/24/14:  Snowbird, Utah*

My wife has asked that the season end.  I'm hoping for a couple earn-your-turns days.


----------



## Edd (May 27, 2014)

AdironRider said:


> Final tally: 141 days, a new personal best by 3 or 4.



Jeeze. I tip my hat to you. Can't even imagine...


----------



## skiNEwhere (May 28, 2014)

AdironRider said:


> Final tally: 141 days, a new personal best by 3 or 4 or so.



Yea I think I'd call that a good season, especially if most of those days were at JH


----------



## skiNEwhere (May 29, 2014)

If I count the backcountry today, 42


----------



## AdironRider (May 29, 2014)

Edd said:


> Jeeze. I tip my hat to you. Can't even imagine...





skiNEwhere said:


> Yea I think I'd call that a good season, especially if most of those days were at JH



Thanks and it really was. 527" (No. 2 in the states for snowfall!), with a February that was about as good as it possibly gets. 

Its nerve wracking but every year there's a thread about trading off location for skiing. I made the leap and its nowhere near as hard as people think it is. Granted I'm not making six figures, but I'd spend all that additional cash just going skiing anyways. 

That being said, I bet there are a decent amount of Killington guys who smoked me on the day count. JH is only open 130 days or so, no matter what. Ugh.


----------



## Lostone (Jun 5, 2014)

Guess I'm done....

150


----------



## chuckstah (Sep 3, 2014)

I just finished my 13-14 season on Labor Day at Timberline with 3 great days. Ended at 65 days on the last day of lift served. Bring on 14-15!


----------

